# Old Omega watches... are the worth anything?



## dixie (Nov 15, 2007)

We have 2 watches both gifts from retirement. My grandfathers form 1963, missing part of it's stem, and needs a new crystal. My fathers from 1971 which also needs some work.

Do you all know anything about these watches? they are sentimental pieces, but are they worth fixing??

I would appreciate any info!!


----------



## somerville (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not a watch collector, but Omega watches are good quality Swiss watches, so they probably are worth fixing.  I assume they are not battery powered watches.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 15, 2007)

*Old Omega Watches*

Hi. Are any or both of these made of gold? With gold content(14K or 18K solid-not filled), the value goes up. Quartz battery watches started in the late 60's and didn't take hold in the US, until the early '70s, so these are most likely, mechanical watches. Automatic mechanical watches, which don't need winding, but wind with the motion of your wrist, also increase value. Lastly, WHICH models in the Omega line do you have? The Seamaster, and Constellation series were more valuable than, say the Dynamic series. Of course, you should go to a reputable watchmaker, to get an assessment. They may not be that expensive to repair. If you say they have sentimental value, then only you can decide how much you want to spend for repairs.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 15, 2007)

Jeannie is much more knowledgeable than I am.  I can only reinforce something that she wrote at the end of her message. 

I have a Seamaster that I bought in the mid-60's. It had a cracked crystal and needed to be cleaned (interior - oils that had sat for years and become gummy). I took it to a local jewerly shop (I do not live a large city) and they had no trouble taking care of the repairs. It was not expensive repair.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2007)

*Salvation Army.*




dixie said:


> I would appreciate any info!


I handed my late father's old non-running Hamilton wristwatch to the Salvation Army bell ringer at a shopping center donation-collection kettle a couple of years back.  Doing that made me feel good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wackymother (Nov 15, 2007)

There are people who prefer the old stem-winders to the new battery-operated models. I would like one myself, actually. I liked doing the winding each day, and I don't like changing the battery!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2007)

*Shux, Who Needs A Watch Anyhow ?*

Why would an old retired guy like me even need a watch ? 

Not only that, these days why does _anybody_ need a watch ? 

Shux, even the most basic bottom-line _el cheapo_ outer-space cellular telephone has a time-of-day display. 

Ditto all the car radios these days. 

Not to mention clock radios, microwave ovens, gas- & electric-stove control panels, & I don't know what-all. 

Even so, does anybody really know what time it is ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KenK (Nov 15, 2007)

New Omega watches cost a lot.  So did new ones sold a long time ago.  They are one of the top watch makers of the world.

I would get both watches cleaned, fixed and renewed.  There is a possibility that they are automatics.  If so, they don't need winding (and have no battery) ias long as you wear the watch once in awhile....like every day.  I would get rubber gaskets and a new best available crystal for the face.  When t hey clean it, it will look like a new watch.  I remember an Omega offical time repair place near the RCA building in NYC ( Now the GE bldg and trying to change the name to tne Rock.)  I wish I had a watch from my dad or grand father....

All Omegas are jeweled.  The points of contact with movement have a jewel ( usually a type of ruby) and Omega self windingers had to have at least 21 or 23 to cover every point of contact.  A wind up model only needed 17 jewels.

Current, they seem to have more than 27 if an automatic.  Electric Battery or solar ones need less.  

Omega and nearly all the Swiss Watch companies have joined to become the SWATCH WATCH GROUP.  That includes Hamilton....once made in Lancaster, Pa.

Look here and click OMEGA:

http://www.swatchgroup.com/brands/brands.php


----------



## dixie (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your information! Now I wish I could find an inexpensive watch repair person in the Conroe, Texas area (North of Houston).


----------



## KenK (Nov 16, 2007)

Look here:

There is a form to fill out for a free estimate. Are your eyes still good enough to read the numbers on the dial or back?  ( Not mine )

I found a few other sites.  Put in Omega watch repair & search.

Some jewerly stores will still have or know of a mechanical chronograph watchmaker.   They might also give a free estimate:

http://www.swissservice.com/brand_omega.html

If you are going to S Fl there is a repair shop on Las Olas in Ft Laud:

http://store.jrdunn.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## camachinist (Nov 16, 2007)

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=threadt&frm_id=25

I'm an Omega and Baume et Mercier collector. Don't look for an "inexpensive watch repair person". Different types of Omegas (manual wind, automatic, electronic, quartz) require different types of expertise.

As a value example, a 14K gold-filled automatic Seamaster from the 60's can sell for a couple hundred dollars, whereas a 14K or 18K gold Connie from the similar time period can sell for a few thousand.

Here's an example of an odd and cantankerous Omega which I had to seek out special help (someone with particular expertise) in repairing....it's an early tuning fork (electronic) Omega in stainless steel.

http://mackrafab.com/DT/hz.jpg

My best advice, unless you're a watch collector, is to find someone (friend or family) who is and donate the watches. It's exceedingly doubtful you have a pristine example (few people do) and the time and effort/money to restore can be substantial. Or, post some pictures here (similar to the one I did above, sans interior view) and I'll offer up my opinion 

Pat


----------

